# Steam cleaner recommendation please?



## kwiatulla (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm looking for steam cleaner to wash upholstery and refresh a leather seats. Do you know any good products. I thought about Ewbank SC1000 Steam Dynamo Cleaner from clean store. It's a good choice?

regards


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

H2O X5:thumb:


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

I have one from the Polti range. Great for the car at cleaning engine bay, carpets, windows and trim.
Also use around the house for cleaning the windows, wooden floors and shower screen amoung others.


----------



## kwiatulla (Apr 7, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> H2O X5:thumb:


looks like an ordinary mop, I'm looking for something that I can use in car not at home, but thank you very much for the advice


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

kwiatulla said:


> looks like an ordinary mop, I'm looking for something that I can use in car not at home, but thank you very much for the advice


No, it has multiple attachments, I use it on engines, interior - carpets, seats, leather as well as around the home:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

les s211 said:


> I have one from the Polti range. Great for the car at cleaning engine bay, carpets, windows and trim.
> Also use around the house for cleaning the windows, wooden floors and shower screen amoung others.


What are the Polti like? Read a few reviews on Amazon and most people were saying the customer support was pump and the build quality for a £400 machine was crap.


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

barrybudden said:


> What are the Polti like? Read a few reviews on Amazon and most people were saying the customer support was pump and the build quality for a £400 machine was crap.


Bought mine second hand from Flea Bay. Cost me £60.00 and it included a load of anti scale vials.

I had it nearly a year now with no problems, as long as you use the descale vials.


----------



## Chris3401 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone some opinions on these :

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/household-appliances/pifco-steam-cleaner/10839527.html

Earlex ELXSTEAMDYN Steam Dynamo Cleaner Kit: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

I am thinking of buying one of these but maybe someone here has one of them and can give some opinions. Which one you guys think I should go for?


----------

